# Kubota L225DT parts



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello Tractor Guys & Gals!

I'm looking for a salvaged Kubota L225DT (4WD) - Specifically need front end parts (differential) - I've already tried West KY Tractor to no avail....

Thanks, Richard

my email is [email protected]


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried calling Ronnie Bowman at Tractor Smart? I am not sure if he still works there but he was VERY helpful when I needed hard to get stuff for my L245. 

Tractor Smart Parts


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for Info Chief!! 

I will contact them. I HAD looked at their site but did not see my model number listed..

The part I need is Front Differential Case assembly part number 34219-43300

It's a discontinued item not available even in Japan so used seems to be my only choice ??

Anyone else have a lead in case this one doesn't pan out??

Thanks, Richard


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Richard, 

How is your parts search coming along? Did you try calling Ronnie at Tractor Smart? Keep us posted on how things are going. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

*Tractor Smart*

Alas... Ronnie @ Tractor Smart informed me he did not have my part.... Anyone else have any suggestions??

Thanks, Richard


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some other remote possiblities. You never can tell, they may have what you need or may have some contacts who may as well. If you have already tried these, sorry for the repetition.



Domestic Tractor Parts Page


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This may or may not pan out but these guys are advertising dismantled L225's and parts. Sure can't hurt to call and check them out.

Dismantled Machine Listings where Manufacturer is KUBOTA and the Model is L225


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

Chief - Thanks for the last two posts - I have NOT tried several of these previously but will do so!!

keepin' my fingers crossed, Richard


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

Richard,

Try Roberts Farm Equipment in Ohio. 

Roberts

They are listing parts for L210, L245, L2950D and L3600DT, one may have the same front differential as yours.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Gary - I will contact them - Richard


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

*I Got My Hopes Up!!*

only to have them dashed--- Dan Roberts foud what he thought was my part..... but we decided it was the wrong one after all.....

Oh well, maybe some of the others will find one... 

Thanks everyone - Richardfrown


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

*Kubota L225DT / L2000DT? / Zen-Noh ZL2000 FD*

Thanks everyone for suggestions... Unfortunately nothing yet!

From what I read it sounds like L2000DT is a "Gray" & maybe a Zen-Noh ZL2000 FD also... Anyone know anything about this? 

Previously recommended sources have come up empty.

Anyone know any overseas sources?

Still looking, Thanks, Richard


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

You may want to try these folks,

http://www.used-tractors.ca/

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

*Kubota L225DT Part*

Thanks, Gary - I have sent them an email.

If anyone is looking for a compact tractor James at http://www.rcotractor.com has some really nice looking ones... 

They are looking for my part also.. Very good at communicating!

Thank you everyone!!

Richard


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If you are interested in grey market tractors you may want to PM Mark777 who is very knowledgable about greys and the refurbishing process. He also has lots of contacts for parts etc. you can find him in the members list.

Andy


----------



## rlray (Jun 16, 2006)

*Kubota L225DT*

Thanks Chrpmaster 
I will contact Mark777 to see what he says.

10-4 on the "If It Ain't Broke..." That's exactly my situation, lol!

Richard


----------

